# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Депрессия

## Michail

Здравствуйте, уважаемая Шримати Ананда Радхика деви даси. Харе Кришна!

Хотел спросить совета. Меня зовут Михаил, мне 20 лет. О Шри Кришне узнал не так давно.

У меня депрессия, все время отвратительное, подавленное настроение, я очень недоволен собой, постоянно испытываю чувство вины перед окружающими меня людьми, сейчас уже и перед Шри Кришной (что давит больше всего, т.к. недавно услышал в лекции одного преданного, что недовольство собой означает, что тобой недоволен Господь). Я очень много раньше совершал грехов - воровал еду, обманывал, критиковал других людей, пытался произвести о себе впечатление, и вообще вел очень эгоистический образ жизни. У меня сильный комплекс, который выражается в том, что я боюсь, что другие люди подумают, что я хвастаюсь перед ними чем-нибудь (вещью или знаниями или поведением), хотя я ничего особенного не делаю в этот момент. И прекрасно понимаю, что эти люди могут думать совершенно о другом, и что всё это только у меня в уме, но иногда это ощущение приводит чуть ли не к физической боли.
Я не могу справиться со своим вожделением в плане пищи. Я страдаю чревоугодием (без пафоса), не переедаю, но все время ем, и ем, и ем, и чувствую за это вину (если раньше я хотя бы прасад готовил, то где-то с неделю уже только бхогой и питаюсь). Раньше страдал булимией и анорексией и очень хотел похудеть. Теперь приходит расплата в виде проблем со здоровьем (в том числе и за воровство, я это замечаю). 
Я сейчас живу один, на съемной квартире, на данный момент ищу работу. Я практически ни с кем не общаюсь и чувствую одиночество. Я часто плачу. Иногда у меня возникают настолько сильные приступы ненависти к себе, что я начинаю бить себя и кричать "Ненавижу тебя!". И за это я тоже чувствую вину. Потому что мне кажется, я слишком много жалею себя, а сам ничего не делаю, чтобы исправиться. Но исправиться я хочу. И опять вина, вина, вина. И эти приступы ненависти к себе чередуются с вполне спокойным состоянием и хорошим настроением. 
Мой вопрос вот в чем - я понимаю, что это все тама-гуна, но все-таки. Мне не хватает терпения и смирения, с тем, что имею? Я же все это заслужил. Или общения с преданными? Или нужно больше слушать писания? (Маха-мантру читаю изредка, очень не регулярно, да еще и оскорблениями, наверняка. Я сам не знаю, в чем эти оскорбления заключаются. И опять вина).

Прошу, помогите, если это возможно. Со всем уважением, заранее спасибо и всего доброго!

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, Михаил прабху. 
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. 
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Спасибо Вам за Вашу открытость и искренность. Не многие могут так вот написать о себе. Вижу, что вопрос серьезный. Однако, Ваша решимость разобраться и изменить себя - поражает. Особенно, в 20 лет это весьма необычно. 
Мне необходимо подумать какое-то время над ответом. Внимательно еще раз перечитать Ваше письмо. Поэтому, прошу Вас подождать еще несколько дней. На этой неделе я Вам отпишусь.

С уважением, Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Michail

Спасибо вам большое! Спасибо, спасибо от всей души! Спасибо, у меня нет слов. Спасибо. Хари Кришна!

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, Михаил. Снова здравствуйте.
И прошу примите мои поклоны.

Я благодарна Вам за терпение. И вообще за эту тему! Она мне очень знакома, и я буду рада глубже изучить ее вместе с вами!
Несколько раз  внимательно перечитала Ваше послание.  Вижу здесь несколько тем, но все они объединены одним знаменателем: чувством вины. 

Михаил, так как  вчера мне удалось разгрести последние завалы с работой, и теперь есть возможность быть на форуме каждый день, я хотела бы позволить себе задать Вам несколько уточняющих вопросов.  Если Вы, конечно не против..
Но в самом начале хотела бы сказать, что я увидела по Вашему письму. И о чем говорит Ваше «чувство вины». 
Оно говорит о том, что Вы хотите быть лучше, что Вы хотите идти к Богу, Вы хотите меняться. Это качества настоящего ученика. Просто так желание меняться не приходит в сердце. И Вы можете сами в этом убедиться, оглянувшись вокруг. Из тысячи тысяч людей лишь единицы интересуются духовным путём. Значит (сейчас внимание!),  Господь и Шрила Прабхупада уже лично взяли Вас за руку, и уже не отпустят.  Я сейчас на полном серьезе.  Вы несомненно дороги Им, иначе 1) Вас бы здесь не было  2) Вас бы нисколько не мучила совесть от свершённых дел.  Т.е. другими словами – Вы ОЧЕНЬ  удачливая душа.

С чувством вины мы еще поработаем, конечно, потому что раскаяние и чувство вины немного разные вещи, и мы обсудим как их различать. Но факт остается фактом, Ваше намерение очистить свою жизнь – это здорово!  :smilies: 

Итак, я хотела бы кое-что уточнить: 
*Во-первых* если Вы посмотрите на себя, и на Ваше недовольство собой с этой точки зрения (как я описала выше), то что Вы чувствуете тогда?.. побудте с этим какое-то время, попробуйте посмотреть на себя именно через эту призму.
*Второй момент*, Вы написали в самом начале: «У меня депрессия, все время отвратительное, подавленное настроение». Не могли бы Вы раскрыть по-подробнее, что значит «все время»? Вы с самого детства живете с подобными эмоциями? И были ли у Вас дни, или один день, когда Вы чувствовали в себе силу, когда у Вас что-нибудь получалось, и Вы были довольны собой и своими усилиями? Хотя бы раз в жизни было ли такое? Возможно не в духовной практике, а вообще, впринципе в чем-либо.
*Третий вопрос*.. я приму, если Вы не захотите отвечать, или предпочтете перейти в ЛС, но в любом случае, задам его. Какие у Вас отношения с родителями? Чисто Ваше субьективное видение. Когда Вы представляете их, какие чувства у Вас возникают в сердце?

Буду ждать Вашего отклика, и мы продолжим дальше. 
Ps. я могу, конечно, ответить общими фразами, но мне бы хотелось более глубоко понять именно Вашу ситуацию. Так как могут быть внешне одинаковые чувства у людей, и обстоятельства в жизни, но у каждого они вызваны индивидуальной причиной.

*На последок, хочу Вам рассказать одну историю*, которая всегда лично мне помогает выходить из состояния «депрессии», и обретать решимость на пути к Богу. Эта история Вальмики Муни. Великого святого, который был настолько чист, что увидел в своем сердце игры Господа Рамачандры, вследствие чего написал знаменитую Рамаяну.
Знаете кем он был до этого?

Он был страшным негодяем, не поверите! Хотя он происходил из рода брахманов (священнослужителей), из-за дурного общения он стал жестоким разбойником и погубил многих мудрецов и царей. Вальмики хотел убить и святого Нараду Муни, но когда приблизился к нему, Нарада поднял руку и сказал: "Остановись". Вальмики удивился, что Нарада одним взмахом руки смог остановить его. Он вдруг стал послушным, и Нарада объяснил ему, что из-за тяжких грехов ему суждено принять от Бога суровое наказание. Он раскрыл разбойнику, что его ждёт, и тот, испугавшись, принял у Нарады Муни прибежище и стал вопрошать, как ему спастись.

Тогда Нарада сказал: "Садись здесь и повторяй имя Господа: Рама, Рама, Рама, Рама. Делай только это".

Вальмики постарался следовать совету мудреца, но из-за своих прошлых грехов не мог даже произносить имя Бога.

*Здесь сделаем паузу. Михаил, скажите, Вы можете произнести Святое Имя? Если ссылаться на Ваше письмо, где Вы сказали, что иногда читаете джапу, то значит можете. Т.е. у Вас не все так запущенно, как было у Вальмики в его прошлом. Подумайте над этим. Я снова говорю об этом на полном серьезе.
*
Продолжение.
Тогда Нарада сказал ему: "Если не можешь произносить имя Рамы, говори: мара, мара, мара, мара…".

"Мара" и "Рама" - оба слова санскритские, но Рама значит "Бог", а мара - "смерть". Вальмики сказал: это я могу, и принялся повторять: "Мара, мара, мара…". Так Нарада перехитрил его  :smilies:  Так как в этой вибрации стало звучать имя Бога: "МараМарамаРамаРама…Рама, Рама, Рама".

Таким образом, благодаря милости Нарады Муни, Святое Имя очистило его настолько, что он смог описать рама-лилу, деяния Верховной Личности Бога в образе Рамы. Он увидел эту лилу в состоянии самадхи (духовного транса). Вальмики написал «Рамаяну» языком самадхи-бхашья, то есть языком духовного транса — так же, как Шри Вьясадева написал «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Прежде чем Рама явил Свои деяния, Вальмики уже увидел их, пребывая в самадхи, и описал в своей «Шри Рамаяне Вальмики».

Вот такая история. И таких историй МНОЖЕСТВО! Я могу попозже еще поделиться.

Прошу Вас, Михаил, помедитируйте на нее тоже, и проследите, что при этом происходит у Вас в сердце?.. 

Харе Кришна. 
Буду ждать ответа.
Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Michail

Здравствуйте, уважаемая Ананда Радхика деви даси. Хари Кришна! Спасибо большое за ваш ответ, за историю и желание помочь.))
Я начну отвечать с первого вопроса:
1 -Если я начинаю смотреть на свою вину перед Господом через призму того, что он оказал мне великую милость и открылся мне среди бесконечного множества других джив,) то я испытываю одновременно очень сильный приступ раскаяния, ответной любви и умиления к Господу, вызванный таким милосердием, искренним состраданием и любовью со Его стороны. Иногда аж до слез прошибает.)
2/3 - Насчет постоянства этого ощущения и заодно про родителей. Когда вспоминаю и оглядываюсь назад, думаю, да. По большей части мне было дома некомфортно и "виновато". Меня только вот прошлой осенью как обухом по голове ударило, (Я даже знаю, у кого он был в руках  :acute: ))) и я начал понимать тонкие связи и причины моих взаимоотношений и в семье, и в обществе. И что мы все в одной семье не спроста. Я жил с мамой, отчимом и двумя сестрами. И у всех у нас тоже "общий знаменатель") - вина и неспокойный, ветреный ум. И у мамы, и у сестер, и даже у отчима, который постоянно гневался, кричал и всем был недоволен (да и сейчас тоже). Я раньше не понимал этого и думал, что он только против меня намеренно ополчился и ненавидит меня, и отвечал ему этим же надуманным чувством ненависти (которое возникало только из-за недопонимания). Хотя мой отчим, пусть и очень гневливый человек, на самом деле очень заботливый, ответственный и ровно такой же замученный, напуганный и "виноватый" как и мы все в этой семье. Просто у него это проявляется в другой форме. И это должно было не ненависть, а сострадание вызывать.
И мама моя - это такое же "виноватое" существо, как и отчим. Только у нее это проявлялось в излишней обидчивости, или обвинении кого-то в чем-то, иногда специально, чтобы манипулировать человеком, которого она винит, иногда она была раздражительной, иногда тоже кричала или ругалась. (Кстати, она сейчас тоже очень сильно изменилась по сравнению с прошлым) Но это, как и в случае с отчимом, вызывает у меня сейчас сострадание (хотя тогда я и злился на нее, и тоже винил ее в чем-то и критиковал, и ругался с ней). А еще, как и отчим, мама всегда с искренними чувствами заботилась обо мне, поэтому особенно сейчас, когда я вспоминаю, что я делал, и как поступал с ними обоими, мне становится стыдно. Если бы мое сознание сейчас перенести в те ситуации, я бы и пикнуть не посмел)), и наоборот я бы в ноги кланялся с искренней благодарностью и смирением, когда они бы на меня кричали или ругали.     
В общем, чтобы подытожить - по большей части чувство некоторой подавленности и виноватости сохранялось всегда (постоянно, даже сейчас, сохраняется какое-то абстрактное чувство, как будто я слишком много отдыхаю, а у меня еще куча не переделанных дел и работы). Но несмотря на это чувство, у меня были и моменты подъема сил, и хорошее настроение, и бодрость. Я думаю, не реже, чем у других.) Да, наверное, были дни когда я был доволен собой. Честно, я об этом "довольстве собой" начал задумываться только недавно, с подачи друга, а раньше мне это в голову даже не приходило.
А маму и сейчас, и раньше, несмотря ни на что, я все равно любил и люблю. То же касается и сестер, тем более, что они обе младшие и никому ничего особенно плохого в этих телах сделать не успели). И отчима тоже. Нельзя сказать, что я от него без ума от любви.)) Но сейчас я намного лучше понимаю его, и от этого чувствую к нему искреннее уважение и сострадание. И по отношению к ним всем сейчас я чувствую стыд за свои прошлые поступки и неправильное отношение.
Насчет этой истории и моих ощущений, которые у меня возникают при ее прочтении. Это такое же умиление и ответное чувство любви к Господу, как я описал выше.)) Такое истинно божественное великодушие, всепрощение и сострадание в ответ могут вызывать только слезы искреннего раскаяния, преданности, любви и благодарности.))
Хари Кришна.
Еще раз спасибо большое за помощь. 
С уважением, начинающий даса.)

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, Михаил. 
Мои поклоны. 
И признательность Вам за Ваш ответ. 

Я много размышляла на тему вины в последние дни. Сейчас изучаю Шри Ишопанишад, и такое ощущение, что ни страница – везде все в тему нашего с Вами разговора. Но прочитав сейчас Ваше сообщение я уже даже не знаю.. нужно ли что-то еще говорить)) Ваш настрой удивителен! Пожалуй, это мне нужно учиться у Вас. Вашему отношению к окружающим, к не очень приятным воспоминаниям, к трудным обстоятельства. Умение извлекать опыт из всех жизненных ситуаций и трансформировать проблемы в возможности для роста – я уверена, что это приведет Вас к успеху в духовной жизни. Просто оставайтесь таким же искренним и открытым!

Что касается моего первого вопроса и истории, хотела бы попросить Вас и дальше смотреть на мир через эту призму доверия  Богу. Что Он Вам Друг. Если Вы начнете глубже изучать шастры,  продолжите слушать лекции, и будете замечать проявления Его заботы в Вашей повседневной жизни, то убедитесь в этом на 108%. А чем сильнее будет Ваша вера, чем сильнее будут вышеописанные Вами чувства: *«одновременно очень сильный приступ раскаяния, ответной любви и умиления к Господу, вызванный таким милосердием, искренним состраданием и любовью со Его стороны»*, тем более сильными и решительными Вы будете и в духовной практике! Потому что религия это не сухое следование принципам, это живые отношения.

Порой лишь это чувство доверия к Кришне способно удержать преданного, когда начинается кризис. А он обязательно будет. Когда кажется, что Господь отвернулся от тебя, или не отвечает. Когда не чувствуешь Его присутствия, когда нет вкуса к воспеванию, когда просто тяжело. Но если ты знаешь, что даже не ощущая ничего, Господь все-равно рядом, и «держит руку на пульсе», то появляются силы идти дальше. Если ты знаешь, что все эти сложности (внешние и внутренние) лично санкционированы Богом, но не в качестве «наказания», а для твоей победы, то даже упав сто раз, ты будешь вновь и вновь вставать с колен, веря в свой успех. В Шри Ишопанишад говорится, что в каждом живом существе заложено ВСЕ, что бы осознать Бога. Это говорят Шастры. Это говорит Кришна. Другими словами, Кришне не нужно наше поражение. Он реально ждет нас обратно. Но в отличае от нас, Он реально знает что поможет нам очистить сердце. Иногда, Он разбивает гордость своих преданных в пух и прах, как это было с Царем Индрой, а иногда просто игнорирует их молитвы, разбивая сердца.. Почему? Потому что ЛЮБИТ. Так, как не может любить никто иной. Из жизни в жизнь Он идет с нами рука об руку, хотя мы отварачиваемся от Него, предаем Его, выбрасываем Его из нашей памяти. Как бы мы поступили, если бы наш знакомый делал так с нами? А Он продолжает заботиться и ждать нашего внимания. Хотя Он полностью независим. тем более от нашего внимания. Это просто невероятно! 

Я могу часами писать об этом. Потому что это одно из самых главных таинств в этом мире. Стоит лишь по-настоящему понять  эту истину (не умом, не в теории, а впустить ее в свое сердце и прожив), как все преображается! И в нашей практике, и в нашей жизни. Истину о том, что Кришна любит нас без каких бы то ни было условий, даже… даже если мы не читаем джапу. Даже если мы как бунтующий подросток брыкаемся от всех правил и предписаний, даже если наше сердце переполнено всякими желаниями и отрицательными качествами. Любит все-равно. Принимает такими, какие мы есть. 
	Вот когда мы поймем это по-настоящему, то сможем, наконец… принять себя. И обратится к Богу уже не из дефицита, не чтобы "быть хорошим" и "заработать любовь", а потому что сами захотим полюбить Его. 

Итак, что касается чувства вины. Оно непосредственно взаимосвязано с доверием Богу. Данный механизм срабатывает чисто психологически. Почему мы чувствуем вину, и впадаем в апатию, видя свои недостатки? 

_Внимание, сейчас речь не о раскаянии, которая ДАЕТ СИЛЫ, и РЕШИМОСТЬ менять себя, а о чувстве вины, которая эти силы, наоборот, отбирает. Их важно не путать._

*Так вот, мы чувствуем вину, и впадаем в апатию, потому что пытаемся БЫТЬ КЕМ-ТО, кем не являемся. БЫТЬ ХОРОШИМ. В чьих-то глазах, в своих.. Другими словами это очень глубокое не принятие себя.* 

Я уже писала об этом раньше, в теме про практику «хваления себя». Поэтому продублирую отрывок моего ответа сюда. Возможно, он будет Вам тоже полезен.

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

-------------- цитата --------------- 

*Так что «Насколько полезен совет психологов почаще хвалить себя?»*
Ответ: если человек отделяет себя от Бога, то такой успех все сильнее вводит живое существо в иллюзию своей независимости от милости Бога. Очень, кстати, незаметно вводит. Даже если у вас на шее три ряда канхимал. Ведь этот успех о-очень опьяняющий и очень тонкий (умение контролировать свое тело, свое физическое состояние, свое время, садхану, расставлять приоритеты, достигать целей).

*А что же происходит, когда мы уничижаем себя?* (даже если это неявное, а подсознательное убеждение, что я не достоин любви)
Точно тоже самое. Если в нашей жизни нет ЖИВОЙ СВЯЗИ с Гуру и Кришной, то подобная концепция сильно усложнит наш духовный прогресс.

Хочу показать Вам одну цепочку:

1.* «Я плохой»* (я несерьезный преданный, моя джапа не внимательная, я слаб сердцем, я снова и снова падаю, не могу толком держать свои обеты, не могу отказаться от того, от другого..)

2. *В сердце возникает чувство вины*, в котором мы начинаем себя топить, зачастую надеясь тем самым отрезвить и заставить себя начать что-то делать (вот видишь, какой ты; на тебя нельзя положиться, возьми уже себя в руки..). Но обычно это имеет недолговечный эффект, так как мы снова пытаемся все изменить лишь своими силами. Снова терпим крах, и еще больше убеждаемся в своей никчемности.

3. *Значит – «меня не за что любить», «я недостоин»*

4. И вот так *мы закрываемся от любви*, которую Господь дарит нам ПОСТОЯННО. Через окружающих, через различные ситуации. Солнце продолжает светить, но мы запрещаем себе наслаждаться хорошей погодой. Нас кто-то хвалит, а мы поскорее отворачиваемся: нет, это не моя заслуга. (Звучит так, как в учебниках по вайшнавскому этикету? Да, правильно. Только вот, когда у нас есть живые отношения с Богом, то мы не наслаждаемся и не принимаем похвалу из-за внутренней ПОЛНОТЫ. Но когда этих отношений нет, то в этом нет духовности, это просто состояние ДЕФИЦИТА).
…а голод то все равно остается, и мы начинаем бессознательно тянуть и требовать эту любовь от других (это может проявляться совершенно по разному: вербально/не вербально). И наше «служение» и общение с преданными зачастую становиться лишь способом обрести эту любовь. Много разных проявлений может быть, возникают переносы, ложные ожидания, разочарования, и, в конце концов, оскорбления. Этот вечный голод сердца не даст нам покоя. Однако, когда мы сами запрещаем себе ПРИНИМАТЬ заботу и любовь других (и Бога).. то как же мы сможем насытиться?
Это не то смирение, которое было у ачарьев.


По-настоящему, мы сможем прогрессировать, если будем прокачивать свою самооценку, не отделяя себя от Кришны. Лишь осознав то… НАСКОЛЬКО безусловно любит нас Господь и КАК мы дороги Ему!.. мы сможем обрести истинную уверенность и (!) самокритичность. Когда мы осознаем, что Он был, есть и будет всегда рядом с нами, вне зависимости от наших ошибок и падений, вне зависимости от черноты нашего сердца, и внутреннего бунта…если мы только почувствуем Его безусловное принятие.. хотя бы каплю. И если мы позволим себе честно признаться, что нуждаемся в Его защите.. что хотим на самом деле не только отдавать, но и БРАТЬ (как бы это эгоистично не звучало).. если мы примем себя таким нуждающимся, и откроем свое сердце по направлению к Богу.. Ух! Вот здесь и происходит трансформация.

У нас больше не будет нужды требовать внимания и доказывать себе, что мы достойны любви (по крайней мере, в такой степени, как было раньше). Так как эта любовь потоком льется на нас от Кришны через родных и близких, через радугу на небе, через вкус воды, и тепло солнца. По-тихоньку мы научимся видеть Его заботу. Мы научимся ценить то, что уже есть, и не требовать большего. Мы научимся быть благодарными.
А когда наше сердце хоть немного утвердится в вере, что Кришна и правда наш самый лучший Друг, что мы и правда.. нужны Ему, тогда, возможно (если удача будет на нашей стороне), в нашем сердце возникнет желание:
«Кришна любит меня столь бескорыстно, что даже если я не буду практиковать, Он не оставит меня!… теперь же и я хочу…полюбить Его!».

Это желание и есть истинный двигатель нашего прогресса.

Мы начнем по-настоящему ценить себя, ценить свое время, свое тело, свои таланты (потому, что они, во-первых, пренадлежат Кришне, а во-вторых с их помощью можно Ему и служить). У нас появится истинная мотивация становиться лучшим в своем служении, своей садхане, воспевании, в своих обязанностях (так как Кришне нравится, когда мы исполняем свой долг качественно), развивать свои навыки, становиться профессионалом. Будь то киртан, поклонение Божествам, воспитание детей или психологическая помощь людям.
В этом настроении мы можем спокойно использовать разные методики, помогающие нам работать с собой, со своими сценариями, привычками, ведь теперь наша цель не заслужить любовь, а самому полюбить! Стать эффективными в своей практике, очистить сердце и когда-нибудь достичь Кришны.


ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ
Естественно, данный процесс происходит постепенно, шаг за шагом, благодаря слушанию тех, кто уже обрел веру. Слушая таких садху, мы тоже сможем когда-нибудь ощутить каплю Живой связи с Кришной, ощутить Его любовь.. Но даже этой капли будет достаточно, что бы запустить процесс, который мы, впоследствии, должны осознанно поддерживать и раздувать!
Однако, бывает, что наши детские сценарии настолько сильно обуславливают нас, не позволяя правильно слушать и слышать, что пройти какой-нибудь психологический тренинг будет весьма уместно. Но в этом случае, важно выбирать к кому идти.


Кстати, в нашем случае, не менее эффективным аналогом подобной методики является ДНЕВНИК БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ. Или письма Духовному Учителю/Шриле Прабхупаде/Кришне. В которых мы регулярно прописываем: за что мы благодарны. Мы пишем спасибо за наши победы, за наши..неудачи, видя в них уроки, пишем спасибо за то, что еще дышим, и слышим, и ходить можем, и Святое Имя повторять.
И когда мы раз за разом делаем подобную практику, наша самооценка будет постепенно становиться адекватной. Появится опора и вера в свои силы. Потому что суть подобных практик одна: научиться видеть позитив. В себе, в других. И ценить все, что у нас есть. Быть благодарным.
Вот только в отличие от мирской психологии, где нет места Богу, в контексте сознания Кришны эта методика будет способствовать углублению наших отношений с Богом, а не нашей отделенности.

--------- конец цитаты --------------

 :smilies:  :smilies:  :smilies:  :smilies:  :smilies:

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

*"Мой вопрос вот в чем - я понимаю, что это все тама-гуна, но все-таки. Мне не хватает терпения и смирения, с тем, что имею? Я же все это заслужил. Или общения с преданными? Или нужно больше слушать писания? (Маха-мантру читаю изредка, очень не регулярно, да еще и оскорблениями, наверняка. Я сам не знаю, в чем эти оскорбления заключаются. И опять вина)".*

Дорогой Михаил, не знаю, сумела ли я ответить на Ваш вопрос. Мне показалось, что сейчас важно капнуть глубже и увидеть откуда ноги растут. Сам принцип, откуда возникает чувство вины. 

Судя по Вашему рассказу, многое было заложено еще в детстве. Не смотря на Ваше по-истине вайшнавское отношение к родным, что-то осталось непрожитым и ушло на бессознательный план. И психологическая работа в этой сфере может помочь. Но все-же, сама "проблема" находится еще глубже. В отношениях с Кришной.  

В завершении могу поделиться несколькими практическими шагами, которые могут помочь на Вашем пути:

*- не слушайте всех подряд.* Даже в Харе Кришна.  Не смотря на то, что все говорят правильно, выберите двух-трех преданных, чьи лекции ВДОХНОВЛЯЮТ Вас, дают заряд энтузиазма в сердце и ЖИВУЮ связь с Кришной. Это очень важно. Не тех, после кого руки опускаются и появляются сомнения в том, что ты, эдакий негодяй, Кришне нужен, а тех, КТО ВДОХНОВЛЯЕТ.  Конечно, отрезвляющие лекции тоже полезны, но вдохновения  от них должно быть больше!) 
*
- изучайте книги Прабхупады систематично и под руководством* тех, кто передает их "вкусно". Я бы порекомендавала Вам записаться на курс Школы Бхакти. Там очень зрелые преданные, но при этом они очень подкованы в психологии, поэтому изучение шастр под их руководством станет для Вас настоящим терапевтическим тренингом)

При этом важно быть очень аккуратными в выборе общения. Чтобы за маской "живого" преданного Вам не попался просто сентиментальный бхакта. Я уверена, так как Вы очень искренны, Господь поможет Вам обрести общество по-настоящему зрелых и глубоких вайшнавов.
*
- начните заниматься спортом.* 
...неожиданный совет?)) Но я на полном серьезе. Физическая активность помогает выбраться из самых тяжелых апатийных настроений, так как буквально выбивает из тела и ума тамагуну. Плюс это тренировка Вашей воли и решимости. Это развивает умение проживать чувства, не опуская при этом руки, тренирует силу духа. Тренирует умение доводить дело до конца, и не отвлекаться на беспокойный ум. Чувствуете? Все эти качества как воздух необходимы и на духовном пути. 
Плюс, очень немаловажно, если Вы начнете зарабатывать победу за победой в этой сфере, то у Вас укрепится вера в себя, что поможет в сфере духовной практики. Спорт - один из самых эффективных методов работы над чувством вины (из материальных инструментов, конечно). Поэтому, если Вы хотите начать с чего-то, чтобы полностью поменять свою жизнь, начните с простого шага: ежедневной зарядки по приложению (где записывается отчет), или с пробежки раз в неделю и т.п. Делая это в настроении служения Кришне, Вы увидите удивительные результаты уже через неделю.
PS. если интересно, найдите аудиокнигу "Магия утра" Хэла Элрода, мне ее порекомендовали старшие преданные. Просто МОЩЬ) 
*
- ищите СВОЮ сангу. И наставника.* Опять же не для галочки, не для посещения Нама-хатты по воскресеньям. Молитесь о ДРУЗЬЯХ в Сознании Кришны. Таких, чтобы на всю жизнь! И сами учитесь быть кому-то другом. Спустя 10 лет в движении, я понимаю, что без настоящих глубоких отношений с преданными, наше положение в практике очень и очень шаткое. Но подобные друзья, и наставник, даются лишь тем, кто горячо молит Кришну о них, хотя при этом благодарен и за то, что есть. Искренне желаю Вам найти таких друзей.

Дополнительно:
*- больше читайте/слушайте о жизни Шрилы Прабхупады.* Лучше живые и эмоциональные рассказы, которые заставят дрогнуть сердце и наполнят его целым букетом чувств. Например, в  пересказе Шрутакирти прабху. Книга "в чем сложность?" это бестселлер. Или книга Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа "Уроки Любви". Или книга Радханатхи Свами "Путешествие Домой". Соприкасаясь с личностью Прабхупады в подобном формате, Вы не заметите как привяжитесь к нему, и тогда в духовной практике для Вас перестанут существовать непреодолимые препятствия. 


Пожалуй, это все.
Надеюсь, что в нашей беседе хоть что-то было для Вас полезно.

Так же, буду благодарна за обратную связь: как Вам разбор темы про "чувство вины"? Идет ли отклик? Какие чувства вызывает? 
PS. Если у Вас будут еще вопросы, буду рада продолжить наше обсуждение!

Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Michail

Спасибо большое за помощь, поддержку и потраченное время.)) Всего вам доброго и успехов в служении!) Хари Кришна!

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, Михаил. 
Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны.

Удивительно, но Ваш вопрос никак не отпускает. Весь этот месяц я мысленно постоянно возвращаюсь к нему. Сейчас мы с супругом на карантине, изучаем Бхакти Шастры, и так странно, как будто специально, тут и там поднимается именно эта тема))
На самом деле, ответы на подобные вопросы могут раскрываться нам далеко не сразу, а в течение многих лет и жизней! Я сейчас имею ввиду не просто "информацию", а знание, которое проникает глубоко в сердце и меняет наше восприятие. В нашей традиции такое знание называют "вигьяной", реализованным.

Думаю, что я и дальше продолжу исследовать тему вины. Но сейчас хотела бы поделиться тем, над чем размышляла последний месяц.

*Чувство вины, недовольство собой..*
Да, причина определенно кроется в непринятии себя. Но в чем это проявляется чаще всего в нашей ситуации? В том, что мы пытаемся исполнять не свои обязанности. Пытаемся быть БЫТЬ КЕМ-ТО. Залезаем не на свой уровень. 
С одной стороны это показатель нашей устремленности. Мы так хотим достичь Кришну, стать "хорошим преданным", что подсознательно задаем себе такие высокие стандарты, на которые еще не тянем. Значит, что для нас стать преданным это ценность. И это здорово! 
Но затягивая на себе пояс, запрещая себе совершать ошибки, коря себя за неискренность, если не сумели соответствовать общепринятым нормам...мы лишь отдаляем от себя цель, к которой так стремимся. 

Для меня в свое время было большим открытием, когда на мою отчаянную борьбу с анартхами, старшие сказали, что я под властью гордыни. Тогда я очень переживала, что не могу вычитывать джапу с утра, что мои чувства берут надо мной верх, и я иду завтракать, а джапа отодвигается на день или вечер. Моим кумиром на тот момент был Аиндра прабху, который не ел до тех пор, пока не выполнит ВСЕ свои духовные обязанности, и бывало, что он долго постился. Я старалась равняться на его пример, и думала, что вот это - искренность. Если бы я была искренней и серьезной, то я бы не позволяла себе так относиться к воспеванию.
И тут мне говорят, что это - проявление гордыни!! Около недели я дулась и сопела от обиды. Я тут пытаюсь стать преданной, а мне такое говорят. 
А потом начало доходить)))) Что я все это время не пыталась ИДТИ ПО СТОПАМ Аиндры прабху, я, оказывается, пыталась ИМИТИРОВАТЬ его. А почему? Потому что подсознательно я считала себя очень крутой и святой, а значит и стандарт у меня должен быть не меньше, чем у Госвами Вриндавана))))))) А взять и признать, что мой уровень нулевой, и для меня еще нужны пироженные и мороженные,  дай Бог хоть  вегетарианские...было выше моего собственного достоинства. Честно, это было открытие века. Очень трудно было проглотить такое "унижение" и признать своего бессилие. Потому что данное настроение - вещь очень незаметная, и оно прячется в глубинах нашего подсознания.
Но по милости преданных, спустя много дней, я таки смогла принять правду. И с этого дня начался мой реальный подьем. Да, он идет просто по микроскопическими шагами, да, меня сносит то в одну крайность, то в другую, но я, приняв особенности своей обусловленности и изучив свои слабые и сильные стороны, наконец-то начала свой путь.  В противном случае, я бы так и пыталась прыгнуть выше головы, чтобы преодолеть духовный путь в два счета.. и был бы воз и ныне там. 

К чему я это все? К тому, что часто наше чувство вины возникает именно там, где мы пытаемся залезть на уровень, который нам не предназначен. Мы не соответствуем ему, и естественно, разочаровываемся в самих себе. Нас погружает в депрессию. И это такой порочный круг, в котором мы и барахтаемся, заместо того, чтобы выйти и пойти вперед. или поползти. Или хотя бы лечь и лежать в том направлении. Но зато ЧЕСТНО. Перед собой и Богом.
Ведь даже, если у нас есть карта, и мы знаем точку назначения, мы не сможем туда попасть, если правильно не определим точку отправления. Нам может не нравиться, что мы за 9000 км, но если мы как бы невзначай укажем, что мы типа всего за 20 км, это нам никак не поможет. 

В третьей главе Бхагавад Гиты Господь говорит нам именно об этом:

ТЕКСТ 33: Даже ученый человек поступает сообразно своей природе, ибо все существа вынуждены действовать в соответствии с качествами, которыми их наделили три гуны. Так какой же смысл подавлять свою природу?
ТЕКСТ 34: Привязанность и неприязнь, возникающие в результате взаимодействия чувств с объектами восприятия, можно научиться регулировать, соблюдая определенные правила. Не следует идти на поводу у привязанности и неприязни, ибо они являются препятствием на духовном пути.
ТЕКСТ 35: Гораздо лучше выполнять собственные обязанности, пусть даже несовершенным образом, чем безукоризненно выполнять чужие. Лучше встретить смерть, исполняя свой долг, чем пытаться исполнять чужой, потому что идти путем, предназначенным для других, опасно.

ИТАК, ПОДЫТГ.
Важно понять свою природу и свой уровень. Мы можем быть самыми распоследними грешниками, далекими от брахманических стандартов, мы можем не контролировать свои чувства, гнев и побуждения языка, но даже с этого уровня (если мы честно примем свои потребности в определенном уровне комфорта, самореализации и независимости) мы сможем начать свой путь к очищению. Добавляя в свою жизнь по капле Сознания Кришны. Шаг за шагом, шаг за шагом. И настанет тот день, когда океан превратится в лужицу из под телячьего копытца. Обязательно так будет!!
Потому что, не зря, последняя нога религии в этот век это - правдивость. И когда мы мы будем действовать подобным образом, мы обретем мир в душе. Никакая депрессия, или чувство вины больше нас не посетят. Ведь нам больше не нужно будет играть в "кого-то", быть "кем-то". И Господь это ценит. 

Вот) Что я и хотела добавит. Быть может это Вам пригодится. Буду рада услышать и Ваши реализации на по данному вопросу. 
Все таки, огромное Вам спасибо, что дали мне возможность погрузиться в эту тему. Для меня это было очень важно и ценно.

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд

----------

